# Prior Service Question



## Delong (Dec 19, 2018)

Gentlemen,

Posting here for additional visibility.

I am curious if anyone has had or has seen any recent success for reservists submitting packages for A&S as the last MARADMIN I can find is 427/15. I have searched this forum and the most relevant thread seems to be from 2017.

I ask this as I am currently working to put together a package to re-enlist into the reserves as I am currently off-contract. Reserve to A&S and if selected back to AD seems to be the most optimal route, as well as keeping a plan b in tact of holding down my current job. Additionally, to the best of my knowledge my other route would be PSEP and hoping the first command I land at allows me to submit a package up once I arrive. PSEP would currently be a non-starter for me due to a compromise my Wife and I made.

Thanks in advance for any additional light that could be shed on this.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 19, 2018)

Reservist A&S opportunities are always a hot topic. To my knowledge, it gets turned off and on, so your best bet would be calling the recruiters. 

I would also ensure that TIG/TIS limitations wouldn't hinder you from attending A&S, before you go committing to any contract. It says you EASd in 2012. If you got out in 2012 as an E-5, or picked up E-5 in the IRR and have built some TIG: I'm not sure how theyd hold that against you. So again, just call a MARSOC recruiter.


----------



## arch_angel (Dec 19, 2018)

Edit: *posted same as above*


----------



## Delong (Dec 19, 2018)

Hillclimb said:


> Reservist A&S opportunities are always a hot topic. To my knowledge, it gets turned off and on, so your best bet would be calling the recruiters.
> 
> I would also ensure that TIG/TIS limitations wouldn't hinder you from attending A&S, before you go committing to any contract. It says you EASd in 2012. If you got out in 2012 as an E-5, or picked up E-5 in the IRR and have built some TIG: I'm not sure how theyd hold that against you. So again, just call a MARSOC recruiter.



@Hillclimb Thanks for the advice and appreciate you taking time to respond. I got NJP'd early on and got out as an E-4. Looks like TIS would be my main concern at this point as I'm at just under 5. Looks like I have a bit of leg work to do and calculated risks to take. I'll keep working this reserve package, keeping an eye out for an updated MARADMIN and reaching out to the MARSOC recruiters. Thanks again!

@arch_angel Appreciate your time replying regardless! Thanks!


----------



## Delong (Jan 9, 2019)

Figure I could use this as a running update. Still working on putting together a reserve package to reenlist, a bit slow due to holidays and holding down the shop at work since everyone besides me took leave. Based on some recent information provided in another thread it sounds like I'll be rolling the dice if they ever decide to open back up to reservists. So game plan is as follows:
-Keep training/prepping
-Work up reenlistment to reserves and pray it gets approved.
-If/when approved to reenlist, sit tight and get a feel of the land for a bit
-Patiently wait for A&S to open back up to reservists but reach out to everyone/anyone consistently about going as a reservist (who knows, squeaky wheel gets the grease?)
-At some point down the road reassess options (attempt to go active and hope I have the opportunity to attend, look at SF or NG SF)


----------



## RockHard13F (Jan 9, 2019)

Out of curiosity, why not reserve recon or ANGLICO? Apparently AFSOC is recruiting hard as well...


----------



## Delong (Jan 9, 2019)

RockHard13F said:


> Out of curiosity, why not reserve recon or ANGLICO? Apparently AFSOC is recruiting hard as well...



To be honest, probably because I've hyper focused on trying to becoming a CSO and have put my blinders on to other options that are more feasible now. However, that being said I should take a hard look at risk/reward/probability. Semper Gumby right? Appreciate the food for thought, would you mind if I shoot you a PM at some point or buy you a beer/lunch as it looks like you're located in the NoVA area as well.


----------



## RockHard13F (Jan 10, 2019)

I won't let you pay for my lunch, but if I can find some time when I am actually stateside I'd he happy to meet up with you.  There are a number of ANGLICO and Recon guys I work with that are based out of NoVa who would be happy to field questions, help you with preparing for BRC, or what be it...


----------



## Delong (Jan 11, 2019)

@RockHard13F Not going to fight you on that ha, figured it could be the least I could do if I sucked up some of your time. 
Taking some time to fully examine my options/build out some timelines and physically prepare myself for whatever path I end up on.


----------

